# new queen and 4.9



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>All of his are raised on 4.9. Now I would like to regress to this in all my hives, starting with these 5.

It probably doesn't matter much about the queens. It's the workers that draw the comb and drawing smaller comb is the problem.

>Since the queens are still in the cage could I replace all the foundation in the brood chamber (they are old and black anyway) with the 4.9 from the start?

I would replace any empty combs with 4.9mm every time you find them empty. Always. If they are full of honey, then I would also pull them provided that there is still an adequate supply of honey in the hive. If they are full of pollen, I would pull them if there is an adequate supply in the hive. If they have brood in them, I'd leave them but try to work them to the outside of the brood nest over time until they are filled with honey and then pull them.

> The hive currently has no brood in the hive and no queen. 

What does it have?

>Still can't figure that one out. Also since the queens are smaller will the normal queen guard be ok to use or will the queen be able to walk right through?

It's the size of her thorax that's the issue. In my experience a determined queen can always get through an excluder. Regardless of her size.


----------

